# Rifle



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

I caught and released two browns this past weekend near Sterling. One just under 15" and the other just over 20". I tried drifting spawn and several different spinners and lures. Both fish came out of the same hole and hit a bronze bladed #2 mepps. I'm hoping for better action this weekend.


----------

